# Dragonfly shots



## TCimages (May 21, 2008)

1





2




3




4




5


----------



## darkpbstar (May 21, 2008)

The wings in #2 are really cool.  That is the most beautiful looking dragon fly I've ever seen.  The colors are amazing.  Very cool


----------



## Toni Marie (May 21, 2008)

I love the colors. Awsome shots as always.


----------



## 250Gimp (May 21, 2008)

Wicked shots!!!

I really like the first one!  

What are you using for flash???


----------



## TCimages (May 21, 2008)

Thanks guys/gals.  I appreciate it.  

250- Using a MR-14 Ring Flash


----------



## Robstar1619 (May 22, 2008)

Stunning pics as always:thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (May 22, 2008)

oh wow, great sharpness (especially in the wings, amazing)
I can only find the smaller ones now, wont be long till the big ones i think


----------



## maytay20 (May 22, 2008)

Awsome color and sharpness.


----------



## TCimages (May 22, 2008)

thanks for the comments!


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (May 22, 2008)

Ur photos are simply amazing. Love the site u have too.


----------



## Corry (May 22, 2008)

:shock:   :stun:  


...I really need to find time to come into the galleries more often!!!!


----------



## Harmony (May 22, 2008)

I'm liking to new thing you are doing with your frames, taking colours from the photo: I might just leave a little bit more black space in between. 

As for the photos themselves: stunning as always.


----------



## rein (May 23, 2008)

oh wow, just wow,


----------



## Smilemon (May 23, 2008)

I like the water drops in number 5. They look like pictures for a motivational poster.


----------



## TCimages (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments


----------



## lextalionis (May 23, 2008)

Nice shots!

-Roy


----------



## Stranger (May 25, 2008)

Excellent shots! what magnification are you getting on these?
Are these focused stacked? your getting great DOF for f/13
 I love the color/ lighting


----------



## TCimages (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys.  I appreciate the comments.  

Stranger - The closest ones are 1:1 using the Canon 100mm Macro.  One trick I've learned that sometimes it's best to back off the subject some and crop.  This helps open the DOF up slightly.  I've played around with focus stacking, but it's so much work and almost impossible for a moving subject.


----------



## chris82 (May 25, 2008)

There amazing shots,1 2 3 and 5.are my fav.How did you get them so sharp and mor to the point what gear and settings did you use?


----------



## TCimages (May 27, 2008)

Thanks.  I was using my 100mm macro.  All shots taken at f13, 200, ISO100


----------



## King Mango (Jun 14, 2008)

What kind of ambient light was around you? What you created with the ring flash is perfect.
I tried getting some around my local creek yesterday but no real luck.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 15, 2008)

Great images!  That leaf he's sitting on in image 3 and 4 tastes wonderful BTW!  Goes great in salad or with sushi!


----------



## TCimages (Jun 15, 2008)

King Mango said:


> What kind of ambient light was around you? What you created with the ring flash is perfect.
> I tried getting some around my local creek yesterday but no real luck.




Thanks guys.  

It was after a thunderstorm.  Cloudy and wet.  That's why this guy was so cooperative.


----------



## Craig-Nature at Its best (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, thats awesome!


----------

